# Radiohead - The King of Limbs



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I typically don't fancy his voice, but I think the writing and execution by everyone on this disc is fantastic.

It's typically considered forgettable by a lot of ppl I've spoken with, but for me, it's my favorite they have released.

Bloom is a fantastic way to open an album.

But I do enjoy basically every song they have written since Ok Computer, minus a few.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

I liked Radiohead in my teens and twenties but I must have outgrown them. I can’t stand Thom’s voice, and while the music is well produced, I find it underwhelming and pedestrian—that’s my opinion anyway.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Red Terror said:


> I liked Radiohead in my teens and twenties but I must have outgrown them. I can't stand Thom's voice, and while the music is well produced, I find it underwhelming and pedestrian-that's my opinion anyway.


I wouldn't say pedestrian...but to each their own.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Posted in wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

LezLee said:


> Posted in wrong thread, sorry.


No worries. .


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Radiohead is like a more pretentious U2 to me. Slickly produced, indulgent.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A lead singer's vocal style is important to me, and unfortunately that's why I find it hard to listen to Radiohead, despite liking the actual music from the time of _The Bends_ and _OK Computer_. They are in good company - back in the day my enjoyment of Pavlov's Dog and Family was stymied for the same reason.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Radiohead is like a more pretentious U2 to me. Slickly produced, indulgent.


I recall you not enjoying them, they aren't for all. His voice can certainly be nails on the chalkboard.


----------

